# GA Bill will make training protection ILLEGAL



## Garland Whorley

Please read !!!!!!

http://www1.legis.ga.gov/<WBR>legis/2011_12/pdf/hb148.pdf


----------



## Jackie Lockard

Too much wiggle room with how it's currently worded. It doesn't say protection training is illegal. It says training dogs to attack people is illegal. IMO that should be illegal. But imo "protection training" is not "training dogs to attack people".

Maybe living in Philly and seeing people on street corners beating dogs tied to posts has tinted my views on it. To me it's not the same thing and I'd imagine the laws were specific to that sort of stupid behavior from your average pit bull street thug.


----------



## Bob Scott

It's still the proverbial foot in the door. The "lawmakers" never seem to put any though into their bills. They just push anything to get their face in the public. Then societies sheep follow.


----------



## Jackie Lockard

Bob Scott said:


> It's still the proverbial foot in the door. The "lawmakers" never seem to put any though into their bills. They just push anything to get their face in the public. Then societies sheep follow.


Agreed, but it probably (knock on wood) won't go through as-worded. I'll do my freaking out when they change it to include breeds and words like "provoking any vicious acts".

I would love it if law makers were required to consult with qualified professionals in a field before making laws about anything. From dogs to agriculture to medicine.


----------



## mel boschwitz

Jackie Lockard said:


> Agreed, but it probably (knock on wood) won't go through as-worded. I'll do my freaking out when they change it to include breeds and words like "provoking any vicious acts".
> 
> I would love it if law makers were required to consult with qualified professionals in a field before making laws about anything. From dogs to agriculture to medicine.


For about 2 years my brother and several other people worked to get a particular bill (law enforcement related, not dog related) passed. He and the others are professionals in their field. Well , they got it done, but when the time came to actually write the law those same professionals were NOT consulted. As luck would have it I managed to get ahold of an early edition of the bill and pointed out a big loop hole, which was subsequently fixed, but any idiot shoulda noticed it, except the idiots writing the law (at the moment it only affects texas).

Someone needs to point out and deal with loopholes before the laws are passed or someone will manipulate it to serve their own needs later. One bite by a PP dog to someone with money ( even though I am sure it will be deserved) and some lawyer will manipulate that law for sure.


----------



## mike finn

Jackie Lockard said:


> Too much wiggle room with how it's currently worded. It doesn't say protection training is illegal._ It says training dogs to attack people is illegal. IMO that should be illegal. But imo "protection training" is not "training dogs to attack people_".
> 
> Maybe living in Philly and seeing people on street corners beating dogs tied to posts has tinted my views on it. To me it's not the same thing and I'd imagine the laws were specific to that sort of stupid behavior from your average pit bull street thug.


This is wishfull thinking on your part. Dream on if you think a law like this could not effect you because you are not some "street thug". We have some good animal control officers where I live, but I have met at least one that was bat shit crazy. Have you ever watched "Animal Cops" on the Animal Planat? How would you like to have one of those dip shits making a decision on how they were going to interpret this law?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

The more "open" a law is written, the more room local enforcement has to interpret it their way. And intepret it they will.

I'll never believe some local PETA supporter won't decide to interpret protection work as "training dogs to attack people". Heck, your average normal, non-PETA person, thinks protection sports are training dogs to attack people. I have to explain to friends and family all the time how it really isn't. Pick 20 random people off the street and show them a video of a Sch courage test, FR face attack, etc and ask them what just happened and 19+ of them will say "the dog attacked the person". 

Then once you get done explaining how the dog is just going after the equipment, muzzle work comes into the picture. 

And that's with normal people, not people who are out to try to take away our rights to train our dogs, or in some cases even own them.


----------



## James Downey

And so what, what if they take away proteciton sports....You will be midly bored for a month or so and then you will find some new hobby.


----------



## James Downey

Kadi Thingvall said:


> The more "open" a law is written, the more room local enforcement has to interpret it their way. And intepret it they will.
> 
> I'll never believe some local PETA supporter won't decide to interpret protection work as "training dogs to attack people". Heck, your average normal, non-PETA person, thinks protection sports are training dogs to attack people. I have to explain to friends and family all the time how it really isn't. Pick 20 random people off the street and show them a video of a Sch courage test, FR face attack, etc and ask them what just happened and 19+ of them will say "the dog attacked the person".
> 
> Then once you get done explaining how the dog is just going after the equipment, muzzle work comes into the picture.
> 
> And that's with normal people, not people who are out to try to take away our rights to train our dogs, or in some cases even own them.


And when you have you your day in court, you bring your dog, and your sleeve. You but the sleeve at the opposing attorney's feet....saw your word to release the dog for his bite, and hopefully he bites the sleeve. And you explain how he loves his toy...bites the attorney? Well your guilty...but at least your attack dog bit the real enemy.


----------



## Jackie Lockard

James Downey said:


> And so what, what if they take away proteciton sports....You will be midly bored for a month or so and then you will find some new hobby.


It's nice that you continually make it known that you don't care about the sport but that's not true of everyone.


----------



## James Downey

Jackie Lockard said:


> It's nice that you continually make it known that you don't care about the sport but that's not true of everyone.


okay so Jackie might be bored for 6 weeks....A little more time for the grieving process.


----------



## Mario Fernandez

The proposed bill has many loop holes. It will be like some of the bills that were being authored here in CA and will be amended, several times as thing are pointed out to the authors.

James you are starting to sound like Don.


----------



## Timothy Saunders

James Downey said:


> And so what, what if they take away proteciton sports....You will be midly bored for a month or so and then you will find some new hobby.


Hope you are joking[-X


----------



## Garland Whorley

*Today is the day!!! youtalkibark.com HOUSE BILL 148 !!! 10am-12noon Call in VOICE your opinion, concerns... DO NOT ALLOW YOURSELF TO BE SILENCED!! hER THE ATTY THAT IS PUSHING THIS.... listen in call in  youtalkibark.com*


----------



## mike finn

James Downey said:


> And so what, what if they take away proteciton sports....You will be midly bored for a month or so and then you will find some new hobby.


I see you do not mind being treated like a ten year old by the government either. But most people with a drop of testosterone or moral fiber, do not like unjust laws passed down on high by people who want to protect us from our selves. I really have a hard time respecting people like you.


----------



## Bob Scott

Lets not get into the personal crap!


----------



## Garland Whorley

This bill in under review, still has a way to go in order to be actual LAW! STATE LAW. I will do my best to keep everyone updated... But WE as a whole can make more noise than just me alone. Call your Rep. make your voice heard.


----------

